# Bolens FEL - Dealer Pages



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Two models were offered, here is the model from ARK Manufacturing. shown on a 1050 and a 1250.


front of page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of page

Boom and fork attachments. Alsso shows specs.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Johnson FEL*

Here's the offerings from Johnson

front of page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back of page

Notice the johnson mid-mount grader blade/bolens tiller combo


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Just when I think you couldn't possibly have more literature, you post more. I'm impressed. 

There's a shop here in town that used to sell Bolens back in the day. I've been thinking of stopping in to see if they have anything left. I'd really like to get a lighted sign for my garage.

Btw, I love those buckets.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aguysmiley
Every so often tin signs show up on eBay. I picked up an old bolens 68-69 dealer binder on eBay last week. These are a few of those pages.


----------

